# AYA (XXX) on TV



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

missed all that what is the scoop on the harassment?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

kward-there is a major scandal in the news concerning widespread alleged harassment of female cadets over a long period of time at the USAF Colorado Springs. I don't know all the details but apparently its either the subject of a USAF investigation currently or for some other reason is hot news because Aya would have been there 14 or so years ago given her current age. Aya was attacked but sliced the guy up with a Sword (she was a world champion swordsmistress in Japan later). He was given the boot and she later left on medical grounds. 

NBC featured her shooting her recurve and had some comments from her


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

thank you jim for the response, i missed the clip and have only been introduced to her once. how terrible! seems she is putting the best foot foward with all her recent archery accomplishments!
way to go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

*JIM C and KWARD...*

...four hoove's up for AYA...perseverance in the face of adversity...you gotta like that!! ...

>>>---DD--->


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

One thing you can say for Aya is that she certainly doesn't sit around whining about what is and what could have been.

As Nietsche said "That which does not kill you makes you stronger"

also known as "Adversity builds character".

Aya seems to be "Exhibit One" in the theorem proving those statements


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for your support. It has been a storm of events lately that have not only vindicated some of my frustration and pain but will change the future system that deals with sexual assaults at the service academies. 

Below are a couple links to the story. I will also be on CNN Anderson Cooper 360 live tonight from 5-6 mountain time, NPR Radio tomorrow morning at 10 AM Eastern time, and various newspapers over the next few days.


NBC Nightly News 

Denver 7 ABC News


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Damn, just missed the CNN show.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

*Let me say it like only the Hood can*

Put them air force asre's in there place and get what you deserve, Make them pay for all that you HAVE HAD to endeere, Because you didn't do nothing wrong, they did! and at that time (They) messed your life up, so stick it to them NOW.

By the way, You was lookin good on National TV Too. (Male Thing) 

Fight Hard and stand for whats right,,Straighten them out,,

Well,,That will never happen the good old boys network is paid up and the press will drop this as soon as the top brass comes down on them, But atleast you will be taken care of, you can count on that. 
just facts, the way it's always been and will be, The Goverment has it own laws and all they do is bust a few officers and go on the same way...
didn't they go throw this once before??

It's sad that it go's on, but whenever you get a thousand boys and 10 girls in one place for a long time,,all the girls look good and then there's a one or two freaks..


The Hood


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*ATA is Strong and Noble*

Aide from being a talented. educated and highly intelligent American , Aya I am sure wll put that Air force "puke" in his place- in JAIL 


We are all behind you and let us know what we can do to support you OK?


Don't let the little jerk get away with it, press on! Raise Hell fiel Charges


Contact Pat Schroeder


Stand Tall Archer.........................



Tink:


mad:


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*More links*

Here are some interviews I did yesterday. I was live on CNN yesterday and on NPR radio this morning. My mug and story were also on the cover of the paper this morning. Although it is painful, it's worth it to get some positive changes made and justice served.

I want you all to know that I truly appreciate your support and prayers. Thanks.... XXXBowHo


Denver 7 News - "Inspector General May Review All Cases Of Dismissed Cadets" 

NY Times - "Implicated Cadet Became an Army Sergeant" 

Rocky Moutain News - front page "AFA Tolerated Horrific Case"  

NPR Radio - live interview "Female Cadets Under Assault" 

CNN - live interview "On now to the latest outrage in the Air Force Academy sex scandal..." (scroll 2/3rds down for transcript)


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

Ya, you have my support!!! Thses molesters should ALL go to jail (or be castrated).....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*AYA*

WE tried to write you......


RED DOT N Tink


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

what happened to the "laugh's alot" poster that was on the board?


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

That's terrible! You've got all of my support Aya, keep doin' what's right, and may God be with you. Red Dot........BOTH!!!!!!


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Grant.
No man has to rape a woman or child. There are too many "willing" partners out there somewhere....they just need to find them.
Molestation and rape are horrible crimes and these people should be punished to the "inth" degree, and child molesters should be castrated with NO if's or and's!!! That's my feeling on the subject. It wouldn't bdo for me to be a judge in these cases!!!!
Good luck, Aya. We are all behind you!!!


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Great job AYA! That took alot of courage.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Aya you go girl, you get what you deserve.and put those people where they deserve to go . straight to jail. There is just way to much of this going on out there that are " mishaps" . Wish you the best of luck and hope to see you shooting Olympics soon!!! Havoc.  Hoyt shooters forever.


----------



## knobbysgirl (Nov 11, 2003)

way to stand up for yourself. it is nice hearing that some women are these days. the sad thing is there is still a lot of women who arent.


----------



## archerybob (Jul 2, 2003)

that **** ain't cool erika!!!! i knew you were tough, but that shows some real guts, you have my respect always!


----------

